
Show HN: Practice your tablet drawing accuracy - sigvef
https://www.tabletpractice.com/
======
barbarbar
After several attempts I got 81.77. Reminds of making a signature on a device
after a package delivery. That did not look like my signature.

------
prashp
How is accuracy calculated?

